

Image screening and comment screening - jonsayer

Hi there. I am in the process of developing a dating site for a niche market. As you can expect from a dating site, I expect there to be some inappropriate content by unruly posters. Has anyone here had experience with screening images and comments (on images) to be screened for inappropriate content. I am not even sure where to start. Fwiw, this concept will be both on the web as well as on the mobile platform.
======
jonsayer
I found some desktop versions of image processing software, but it doesn't
seem like I can implement it online. Any more ideas?

